# Why is my pigeon vibrating? Is he sick or is it normal?



## scruffy (May 7, 2018)

Hello,
My 3 week old racing pigeon has started vibrating/shaking today. It’s not continuous, sometimes he’s stop vibrating, like when he’s relaxed or when he’s alert and looking around. If I hold him close he’ll stop vibrating after a few seconds. When he’s squeaking, I can hear the shaking in his squeaks. I’ve looked it up and most seem to say it’s normal, but I just want to make sure. Does vibrating/shaking ever appear as a symptom of sickness? Overall Pigwidgeon (that’s his name ) seems fine... he’s still active as normal and is happy to fly around.
Please let me know what to look out for!


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

I think is normal, we like to see and feel that on a good pigeon, as long as is eating and everything looks good should be fine.good luck.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

All depends on why he is doing it. It can be a sign of illness or pain. If a baby, maybe he is just excited and wants to be fed.


----------



## AdmiralAR1 (Mar 11, 2019)

I have a dove and a baby crested pigeon, both of them vibrate when they're sitting on me. Normally its a general reaction when they're feeling affectionate/excited/agitated (the dove gets quite defensive of me) but can also indicate sickness.

Given what you've said I'd say its normal, especially if he's flapping his wings while squeaking.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Original post is from oct 2018


----------

